# Linux Mint 17.2 Cinnamon & Compiz installieren



## Bernd12 (17. August 2015)

Hi, 

ich versuche gerade Compiz auf Mint 17.2 Cinnamon 64bit zum laufen zu bringen. Installiert habe ich compiz, compiz fusion, ccsm.
Unter ccsm kann ich auch Einstellungen vornehmen. Wenn ich aber sudo compiz --replace anwende, werden die Module geladen aber gleich wieder entladen. Den Befehl in den Autostart zu legen, bringt auch nichts. 
?
Was mache ich falsch? Wo könnte das Problem liegen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jimini (18. August 2015)

Loggt das Syslog irgendwas hilfreiches? Dies solltest du entweder unter /var/log messages oder /var/log/syslog einsehen können:
Am besten öffnest du zwei zusätzliche Konsolenfenster und führst im einen "_sudo tail -f /var/log/messages_", im anderen "_sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog_" aus. Dann lädst du nochmal die Module und schaust, was passiert.

MfG Jimini


----------

